# How much to spend on end-of-year teacher gift?



## Mamasjoy (Jul 10, 2007)

Just wondering,

Do you buy your dc's teacher a end-of-year gift and how much do you spend? I was thinking of getting a gift certificate to the bookstore, and maybe spending about $15-20. I wanted to make something together with my ds, but I'm running short on time (school's out on Friday).

Thanks!


----------



## nola79 (Jun 21, 2009)

I do. I spent around $35 this year, but my child is sometimes hard to deal with, so I felt bad and tried to get her something nice.








I got a gift certificate to a restaurant and a candle.


----------



## cedoreilly (May 21, 2005)

For the main teachers I spent $8/each on a couple of books which were grade level which would remind them of the kid. I then had the kids write thank you and sign it inside the front cover. For the OT and speech people, I went to the dollar store and picked up a packet of stickers for each of them because they all used stickers heavily with the kids. My DD made a braclet for the resource room aide on her own (she insisted she had to give her something too). The OT person my DD had, I did s
end in a little special treat (she saw OT during lunch) for her to share with her.

I might sound a little cheap but I have four kids and two of which are special needs and are pulled from the classroom a lot by different people.

Oh yeah, I also wrote a note to each person who worked with my kids thanking them for what they had done with them this year.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

My dd has one main teacher, one "service de garde" (lunchtime and afterschool care) teacher, and one music teacher. For her main teacher I spent about $20 on a ball of yarn of which I used half to knit her a lacy scarf (so I guess $10, though of course lots of my time too!). For each of the other teachers I got them a fancy jar of jam - about $5 each. Also dd painted a pic for each of them which I made into cards and then she wrote a special message for each of them to go inside (this was the real hit with all 3 teachers).

We are on a tight budget this year. Last year I spent more like $20 per teacher (there were 2). All in all I think it is the thought that counts though. Even if you can't afford to spend anything a nice card made by your dc will make any teacher happy.









ETA my best friend's son gave a package of home made cookies and a nice note to each of his teachers (I think he has around 8 - one for each subject).


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

We did the same thing for ds's main teacher, assistant teacher, his aide (who was with him from the minute I dropped him off until the minute I picked him up, minus his lunch break) and his special needs teacher. I bought a cute flower pot from Michaels, put a block of that green thing in it and poked a bunch of fake flowers into it. Then I bought a bunch of those mini candy bars (walmart sells 8 packs for $1) and taped a pipe cleaner to each and stuck those in there to make "candy flowers". I wrote each a personalized card thanking them. Total I think it cost about $8 per person, plus time putting it together. For Christmas we gave each of them a box of different homemade goodies and a $5 gift card to Starbucks.


----------



## PancakesMancakes (Jun 2, 2010)

I spent about $40 for a hand-made present, a liquor lei


----------



## omelette (Jul 20, 2006)

As a teacher, I find it really overwhelming getting gifts at Christmas and the end of the yr. They are appreciated but I find it a lot all at once. I would love to say at the beginning of the yr no gifts pls but haven't found a good way to say it yet.
That being said, my absolute favourite things are hand-made cards from the kids; I also like it when parents take time to write a nice message or thank you. Drawings from the kids or something hand-made is always nice. Home-made baking is always a treat too. If money is going to be spent on a gift I appreciate things for the classroom - a new book, a game or activity to help stock my shelves.


----------



## Starry-eyedMom (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm a high school teacher and we don't seem to receive end-of-the-year gifts anymore. I do enjoy the occasional card and baked treat at Christmas time though!







I definitely feel that it's the thought that counts, not the amt. of money, so do what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Aquitane (Aug 26, 2008)

We spent $20 on each teacher. DS and DD each have 1. I always do gift cards - restaurants, movies, etc.

As a teacher, I also love getting heartfelt notes from parents and kids. I save them. When I'm having a bad day (or year!







) I pull them out and read them and know that I made a difference to somebody.

That being said, if a student is going to get me a gift, I prefer gift cards or something for my classroom.

This year one of my girls got me a lovely stained glass piece that's in my favorite colors. I hung it in my kitchen window. I LOVE it!


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

Our kids make cards thanking the teacher that they have, but we do not spend any money on gifts - i think it has to do with appreciating the person and showing it in a manner in which makes everyone comfortable otherwise there is almost a competition in who can spend the most, give the most original etc. I prefer to keep it simple ... JMO


----------

